# Buck goats humping each other.



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

I have several bucklings I have recently separated from the girls. Is it normal for them to try and hump each other or not?

Conor


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup totally normal


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

That's what keeps them entertained when they are not fighting.


----------



## cwatkin (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, I see. They were really going at it and I didn't know what to think. Another one of the males that came to me with horns got caught up in the fence and couldn't get loose. This has since been fixed by adding some hot electric wire but I thought it was kinda like he was in prison when the other goat was doing this.

Conor


----------

